
What happens when your search engine is first to know you have cancer - cpayne624
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/06/10/what-happens-when-your-search-engine-is-first-to-know-you-have-cancer/
======
Magnap
This reminds me of the story of how Target were able to quite precisely figure
out whether their female customers were pregnant, and even when the due dates
were: [http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/19/magazine/shopping-
habits.h...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/19/magazine/shopping-
habits.html?pagewanted=all)

